# Harvesting Question



## FUM (Sep 30, 2009)

I have harvested most of my crop. I have them hanging in a shop,dark,temp at 70/75,and fans blowing. Dose this set-up sound like it will work?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 30, 2009)

sounds good. I dont even use the fans. just hang to dry. but it isnt humid here.


----------



## FUM (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea,It rained last night and sunny today and rain tomorrow,sunny again,then more rain. I'm using a propane heater that has a fan in it,and one (1) fan blowin (on low) back and forth. Hope it's workin'. Thank agin for everones help>


----------



## Mutt (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't have the fan directly on the hanging plants  Just to keep some air movement around the shop is best


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 30, 2009)

Right on Mutt, 
  Perfect set up and your right about the direct hot air, would'nt do that but the warm circulating is great if it is too humid, good way to avoid a mold issue.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello FUM 

I presume you have fresh air in and the damp air out.

eace:


----------



## FUM (Oct 1, 2009)

No, I have the fan blowing in the shop,steady,and turn on the propane heater on once in a while to keep humidity down. The shop is not air tight. I guess I'm needing another fan. Ok,back to the store.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

u could probably get one at a yardsale or craigslist for a few bucks...


----------



## Relentless999 (Oct 1, 2009)

i hang my stuff in my small tent.. i have a fan at the bottom of the tent angled slightly up.. temp is in the 70s and rh is 48-55 and my buds are drying in about 6-8 days and look great. no bud rot.


----------



## Locked (Oct 1, 2009)

How big is the crop you are drying?? Is it from a small grow or a large one? I ask because if it is small you cld get away with just a grow tent and hang dry in there like Relentless does...it wld be a lot easier to control temp and humidity...


----------



## FUM (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm only alloud eight (8) plants here in under Oregon Medical Marijuana Laws. I got a late start,1st of July, but I'm real happy with outcome. Next year is another story. Also note that I am going to try a winter "stunt" grow. I think it will be fun experment,and may pay off. I'll keep you all posted.


----------

